# I bought a scoll saw...



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 19, 2014)

But I don't know why.  Haha.  

Yard sale find I couldn't resist.  

Does anybody use a scroll saw regularly for turning related purposes?


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 19, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> But I don't know why.  Haha.
> 
> Yard sale find I couldn't resist.
> 
> Does anybody use a scroll saw regularly for turning related purposes?


Here's an idea for you, Dan. A friend of mine randomly ss'd, and then sandwiched a thin veneer.


----------



## KenV (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmmmm

Master Scroller

Jt the Clockman

And

True Quarters 

Come to mind


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 19, 2014)

There are quite a few things that can be done on scroll saw in pen turning from cutting blanks to length to making custom blanks.  If you cast your own blanks then you can make some really custom blanks.  I have done some myself.  I actually got into pen turning after scrolling and have incorporated both aspects for custom work.  I haven't shown much of that work here.  Personal reasons...


----------



## plantman (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks good Dan. If you mount it on a stand, sandbag the stand, if you mount it to a bench or table bolt it down with rubber spacers between. There are endless uses for a scroll saw including inlays in your blanks.  Jim  S


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jul 19, 2014)

plantman said:


> Looks good Dan. If you mount it on a stand, sandbag the stand, if you mount it to a bench or table bolt it down with rubber spacers between. There are endless uses for a scroll saw including inlays in your blanks.  Jim  S



I just plopped it on the bench and plugged it in.  There was some vibration.  Not enough to move the saw but some. 

There is a factory stand included.  I'll take your advice and weight it.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 19, 2014)

That's the exact same one I use!


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 19, 2014)

Look in your shop Seamus.  It might be yours.  Has Dan been seen down in your neighborhood..  Hope you enjoy it Dan.  There are tons of other things you can do with it.

Ray


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 20, 2014)

Buying one scroll saw isn't a big deal...it's when you bring home five more next week.



Scott (12 step plan won't work) B


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jul 20, 2014)

I have 2 scroll saws. I have a Shop Fox and a DeWalt 788 and I love my Big Yellow saw. I have been scrolling for a little over a year and enjoy it. I can combine with some turning projects and in fact, I did the other day. I was practicing turning on the lathe and did not like the way it was turning out and was going to toss it out. Instead I made a cute little bowl and glued it to one end of the wood I had turned on and made a base and glued that on the other end of the wood and voila! A votive candle holder. It turned out to be a special piece for me and will be some thing to look back on a year from now to see how I have been doing. Scrolling is a lot of fun too, you'll be amazed at how many blades you will go through....Enjoy! Fay


----------



## hobbyist2013 (Jul 25, 2014)

That's good addition to your shop. Scroll saw stuff are fun to make. Best of luck!


----------



## Argo13 (Jul 25, 2014)

Dan,

I have been scrolling for years. Haven't quite got around to trying to combine the two hobbies except for cutting off blanks. I am hoping to try some segmenting and casting scroll work in the future. I do use the scroll saw to make filler items at my table during fall/Christmas shows. Doesn't take long to whip out enough ornaments that will sell and easily pay the fees for the show. $5-10 per ornament add up fast. Then the sales from pens go to... Buying more pens.

Happy scrolling!

Jason


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 25, 2014)

A fun easy project using your new scroll saw.

http://content.penturners.org/library/pen_blanks/curved_metal_segmenting.pdf


----------



## terry q (Jul 26, 2014)

Scrolling was my passion before turning.


----------



## solobiker (Jul 26, 2014)

I have done a fair amount of scrolling and have found it enjoyable.   I have not combined the two yet though.


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 26, 2014)

My wife picked up a scroll saw and I am going to build a bench for it in he new shop.  What is the correct comfortable height?


----------



## terry q (Jul 26, 2014)

That's like asking what is the best height for a lathe.  It's what you are most comfortable with.  The only way to find out is to use it.  Build your bench so you can get your legs under it or narrow enough to straddle.  Use a chair that can be adjusted up or down.  Shoot for a height of the lower third of your chest to start.


----------



## plantman (Jul 27, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> plantman said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good Dan. If you mount it on a stand, sandbag the stand, if you mount it to a bench or table bolt it down with rubber spacers between. There are endless uses for a scroll saw including inlays in your blanks.  Jim  S
> ...



Dan: The reason I suggested sandbaging  or bolting the saw to the table with rubber spacers is not so much to hold the saw in place, but to cut down the vibration transfer from the table to the nerves in your forarms, wrists, and hands. If you do a lot of scrolling, as I once did, you will find that your arms and hands will go numb after long sittings at the saw. With limited use, you should have no problems.  Jim  S


----------



## nates02gt (Aug 1, 2014)

That is the same scroll saw i started out on. It is the tool that got me into the 'wood hobby'. I now have the Dewalt 788. I cant recall if the dremel SS will take pinless blades. Hopefully it does. I just used my scrollsaw this past week to do some inlay on a box i made for two bottle stoppers dor my brother in-laws wedding. So while it might not be directly related to turning, it does have its place. Hope you have fun!  Check out Steve Good on youtube for scroll saw stuff.


----------



## Rockytime (Aug 3, 2014)

I've always wanted a Heagner scroll saw but financially no way.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 3, 2014)

Rockytime said:


> I've always wanted a Heagner scroll saw but financially no way.


 I see them on Craigslist once in a blue moon.


----------

